# Shun KAJI 3.5” vs. Myabi Birchwood 3.5” or ???



## Jeff (Feb 6, 2022)

Paring knives are, IMHO, the most personal selection of all kitchen knives - just like wallets are a very subjective choice for men.

OK - so I have an entire stable of paring knives, I have found 3.5 is my sweet spot.

Suggestions?

Advice?

Other choices to consider?

Thanks!!!!


----------



## daveb (Feb 6, 2022)

Of that genre, I've found the 3.5 Shun Premier to be the best of the lot.

But if you want to take paring to the next level, contact Butch Harner for the last paring knife you'll want or need.


----------

